# Shingle prices...wow!



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

What have you been paying? Best price I could find was $66 a square for Landmarks, not bad considering other places are over $75 already. We have to figure $125-$150 per square for material costs.
There is an ad in the paper, a guy advertises $195 a square one layer tear off including shingles. Maybe it will be cheaper to just hire him for all of our jobs than it will be to just buy the materials. :whistling


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

Since spring our prices have went something like this 48,52,57,62,65,68,75,and now 79.99.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Petroleum product.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Now gas prices seem go down a bit or stable, ...so SHOULD the shingle prices be down to??.. or they keep would inflate more to come..???..

It's a two-edge knife gentlement.


----------



## LA_nailer (May 10, 2008)

TAMKO heritage 30AR $80
Certainteed Lankmarks 30AR $80
Owens Corning Oak Ridge 30AR $70


MJW, What type of shingles is that guy in the paper advertising?


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

He's advertising Timberlines. He was at $150 last year, then up to $175, now at $195. He is obviously doing work for nothing or he is adding in for underlayments, valleys, etc... on top of the price per square. Prices around here average out to about $300 a square lately. Although in this rural area, it's a little tough getting $300.

We just bought some Landmarks for $66 a square and I ordered extra for my own house (doing an addition) before they go up again. Only reason we got this price is because they were from the last load. One lumber yard says he ordered 9 more semi loads of shingles and that's all he can get until December.
United Products are a little over $25 a bundle right now and will go up again the end of the month if not sooner.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

LA_nailer said:


> TAMKO heritage 30AR $80
> Certainteed Lankmarks 30AR $80
> Owens Corning Oak Ridge 30AR $70
> 
> ...



Wow looks like i got my sisters roof done at the rite time.:laughing:

Tamko 30 ar then was 47.00 and landmark 30 ar metric was 52.50


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

SelfContract said:


> Now gas prices seem go down a bit or stable, ...so SHOULD the shingle prices be down to??.. or they keep would inflate more to come..???..
> 
> It's a two-edge knife gentlement.


 
Prices always go up like a rocket and come down like a feather.:shutup:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just got off the phone with my guy at the yard and told me $82.05 for Landmark AR 30's. They are lower than most on the Winterguard, Roofer Sellect, Swift Start, etc.

Not gonna call around looking for the lowest price. Been buying from them for 10 years and a few weeks ago they landed me $40K in insurance work so gonna stay loyal.

More than likely the prices will come down but not until the roofing season is pretty much over. The yards and supply houses will more than likely buy up as the price goes down but only to find that if they waited they would've gotten better prices. That being said the small yards will do better keeping smaller inventory.

$195 a square with materials? LOL!!! That's about my labor prices. Heck, charge more on new stuff than he gets to tear off and put down.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Leo G said:


> *Prices always go up like a rocket and come down like a feather*.:shutup:


 
I like this statement. Very true!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Roofing season over??? nah, maybe for the storm chasers and out of towners.  The good roofing season is just beginning again with cooler temps. We have some already scheduled for winter jobs. No need to sweat your butt off all summer in the 90 degree heat and ruin the shingles. Biggest problem lately is dealing with adjusters who don't want to pay current prices.

I don't see shingles coming down in price. They will be on allocation before that. I blame that on the storm chasers doing 5 jobs a week. There is no rush to get jobs done. All they do is cut their own throat and ours.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you buy or commit to a qualtity (line but not color) today for future shingles as an effort to know what your material cost will be. - All it takes is a hurricane making landfall or a slight rise in the crude to turn the price trend up instead of stabilizing.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MJW said:


> Roofing season over??? nah, maybe for the storm chasers and out of towners.  The good roofing season is just beginning again with cooler temps. We have some already scheduled for winter jobs. No need to sweat your butt off all summer in the 90 degree heat and ruin the shingles. Biggest problem lately is dealing with adjusters who don't want to pay current prices.
> 
> I don't see shingles coming down in price. They will be on allocation before that. I blame that on the storm chasers doing 5 jobs a week. There is no rush to get jobs done. All they do is cut their own throat and ours.



I would consider the season over for the most part by the end of the year meaning December 31. Of course I work year round but won't do tear offs unless an emergancy in the middle of Winter. Most of the storm chasers are either caught up by then or are done with the roofing season and want back across the borders. If we get a few days in the 40's with sun that is another story, perfect roofing weather! Well maybe the 50's!!!

Right before I left vacation I did 5 tear offs in a week, does that make me a storm chaser? LOL!!! Gonna have to do 3 to 4 tear offs per week for a while just to keep up.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Petroleum product.


Don't fall into that hoax. There are many reasons why shingle prices are on the rise, and yes petroleum is one of them... however collusion is another. This same thing happened in 2001. 

By the end of the year pricing for shingles is expected to double what it was last year. In december I was paying $46 now I am paying $63 for any 30 year architectural.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

That is my point. Collusion! Gas prices are the way they are because of Collusion! As are shingle prices!


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

For anyone near enough to the Canadian border - I was in Canada last week and dropped into a Home Depot and a Lowes - 25-year shingles, $14.75 Canadian for a 33 sq ft pack. At a Lowes in New York State, $19US/pack for what look like inferior product. Maybe niether are the quality of product you want, but notice the price comparison - maybe it holds in other shingles as well.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

Shingle prices will continue to rise and there is no end in sight. They should have been rising last year, however. Manfucaturers purchase tons and tons of raw materials which had allowed them to continue to make product while petroleum prices increased. 

The manf. resisted increasing the cost of materials to supplier and suppliers likewise to us. But that is over now and this is why we've seen huge price increases in such a short amount of time.

Our suppliers used to get the price locked in at the time they ordered thier shingles, even if it took the manf. 2 month to deliver them. That has changed now, if the supplier orders 1000 sqrs on Sept 1st but it takes 60 days to ship, they now get charged what the price is the day it ships, not the day they placed the order.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Doing 5 jobs a week really doesn't help anyone, that's all I meant. It just puts the shingles on allocation. At least all your money dougger goes to local guys.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MJW said:


> Doing 5 jobs a week really doesn't help anyone, that's all I meant. It just puts the shingles on allocation. At least all your money dougger goes to local guys.


It helps my home owners who want the work done asap. With leads comming in daily need to stay on top of things. Some home owners come right out and say they want the roof done by a certain date. If I can't deliver they will chose another contractor. Lost a lot of jobs last year from direct insurance leads because I was so backed up. This year with a much larger crew we have been able to stay on top of things.

Home owners want to hear you can do the roof within 2-3 weeks. They don't want to hear 2-3 months.

Three roofs last week and four this week. Done a bunch of 4-6/12's lately and now will have to do a bunch of piglets.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I just say that anyone good is busy and probably won't get to it before we do. Most of our jobs are not leads though. Our calls specially want us to do the job. Anyone in that big of a hurry, I don't want to work for anyhow. Just my opinion.


----------

